# Can't decide whether to ship goods from UK?



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I decided to start this off to offer people who are thinking of moving to Portugal from UK ideas or experiences from those of us who have done it.:clap2::clap2:

If you are considering bringing expensive white goods (household appliances) from the UK to Portugal first consider the following points;

1. can I buy it in Portugal
2. what is the cost of shipping and delivery (included everything)
3. will the warranty be valid in Portugal (some items have a european warranty)
4. how much will it cost to get it repaired
5. can I buy an equivalent alternative in Portugal
6. will it work the same in Portugal, consider Bottled Gas, Higher pressure mains water, 220v electric.
7. Humidity - many domestic appliances here are stainless steel as they do not start to rust as soon as they get scratched like the white ones do.
8. do I really need it!

I am sure there are more things to consider too:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Bubbles67 said:


> I decided to start this off to offer people who are thinking of moving to Portugal from UK ideas or experiences from those of us who have done it.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> If you are considering bringing expensive white goods (household appliances) from the UK to Portugal first consider the following points;
> 
> ...


Hi Bubbles67

Great idea. I am waiting to sell a house and my move is on. So i will be interested in the replies.

Peter


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello from the Canary Isles,

We moved out here some time ago, having sold the house, car, children etc. etc. but prior to this we argued whether to move the furniture or not.

First we contacted several removal firms and got an estimate for a small container, we then priced how much it would cost to replace the items that we wished to ship out.

Much to my surprise, the cost of replacing, the personal items and furniture was more than double the cost of the container and removal fees.

The removal firm packed everything and left our house late October, the Goods were shipped out in November arriving in Tenerife 24th of November, however the firm of female donkeys in Tenerife took Just under a month to transport the goods to the island of El Hierro.

Despite the delay everything was delivered intact. All electrical goods work well on the lower voltage, cannot tell the difference.

Should you decide to do the same from England to Portugal, make sure you cram every thing you can into the removal lorry/container no matter how worn it is, or how stupid it seems, pack it! it can always be thrown away later.

I hope this may help you, and the best of luck with your new venture,

Hepa


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Hepa said:


> Hello from the Canary Isles,
> 
> We moved out here some time ago, having sold the house, car, children etc. etc. but prior to this we argued whether to move the furniture or not.
> 
> ...


HI Hepa

Good advice.

Ok help for me. I intend to bring with me the base units for my kitchen. All in various sizes so as to get the best kitchen layout i can. Can i but door units in Central Portugal Gois area.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> HI Hepa
> 
> Good advice.
> 
> Ok help for me. I intend to bring with me the base units for my kitchen. All in various sizes so as to get the best kitchen layout i can. Can i but door units in Central Portugal Gois area.


Sorry but I cannot understand your question,

Hepa


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Hepa said:


> Sorry but I cannot understand your question,
> 
> Hepa


Hi Hepa

It should read can i buy the doors in Central Portugal in the GOIS area.

Peter


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can always buy doors at Ikea in Lisbon or Coimbra or you can get any size made by a local craftsman to your requirement.


----------

